# Baseline scan with FET?



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi ladies

I am about to start my second FET.  My d/r is the pill.  I have my bleed and then start the HRT progynova tablets.  However, I don't get a baseline scan before I start the HRT.  I didn't last time either.  Is this normal?  Do they just assume that it is thin enough if I have bled?

Anyone else experience this?

Thanks

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Laura - I've never had a baseline scan - in fact last time I didn't bleed before, or the time before that come to think of it.  As long as lining is perfect for ET      Can't see it being a problem.


M xxx


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi Mini Minx

Thanks for that .  I was just thinking that they would want the lining to be fresh and not old stuff, so how did they know that the lining was thick and fresh?  Why do we have one for fresh cycle?  IS that more to do with looking at the ovaries?

Thanks

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Reckon its more to do with the ovaries - making sure that they are responding as they need too ... 


I have my lining scans on day 12 normally - just so I've a few days to play with if it needs plumping ready for bubs .. It's always been fine though.


   


Mini xx


----------

